

Apple changed the world (again). How do they do it? - schoudha

No other company I can think of executes so well on such great products.<p>Personal Computer, Music, and the Phone- each Apple product changed their entire space and moved the world forward.<p>After playing around with iPhone V2 I can only imagine all the great products and companies that will born on mobile.<p>Yes, people have been saying mobile is the "next-gen" platform for years but the fact is no mobile app before the iPhone matters (With the exception of email). It's a clean slate, and I think the real mobile platform began today.<p>Great time to be in the tech industry.
======
bdfh42
Did you catch today's post on the Kindle?

[http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/07/10/amazon-kindle-is-a-
hit-...](http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/07/10/amazon-kindle-is-a-hit-12-of-
book-sales-on-amazon-doubled-since-may/)

Plus recent posts on the latest ranges of ultra small format PCs from a range
of suppliers?

Yes - something interesting is happening in this market place at last.

